# Memorial Day Weekend 2010



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some pics from this past weekend


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful pics.! Looks like everyone had a great time. Gorgeous dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, such lovely ladies! They looked like they were having a lot of fun. Except Shiloh who was being eaten by Akasha. :biggrin::wink::biggrin:

Sidenote: OMG! Were those crawdads?!?! Yum!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, our friend Chad has them flown in every year for his lovely wife. She LOVES them...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Does Chad want a second wife? Hahaha!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Wish we had some descent weather for memorial day weekend, it was really crappy here!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Great pictures! Wish we had some descent weather for memorial day weekend, it was really crappy here!


Sorry to hear the weather didn't cooperate with you for the holiday weekend :frown:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, what great pictures of the dogs and you too danemama! Looks like you guys had a feast! Your friend must score enough points to last the whole year with his wife....lucky her! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------

